# Nitto 555r's



## Big Bob (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi, I was thinking about putting the 555r's on the back of my 06 goat for normal [races and such] weekend use and occasional weeknights and was wondering if anyone is running these and if they are o.k. for some highway, high speed use and if anyone has had any issues with them? I do not care about them wearing out fast as I only put about 5,000 miles per year on it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Big Bob said:


> Hi, I was thinking about putting the 555r's on the back of my 06 goat for normal [races and such] weekend use and occasional weeknights and was wondering if anyone is running these and if they are o.k. for some highway, high speed use and if anyone has had any issues with them? I do not care about them wearing out fast as I only put about 5,000 miles per year on it. Thanks in advance!


I put the 555s on my car last summer. Very good tires. better traction then the stockers, work very well for all around driving conditions except for wet weather. If it is raining or if the ground is very wet your traction becomes limited


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

*Nt555*

I cannot comment specifically about the R series NITTO. I installed a full set of NT555W about a month ago & I'm very pleased so far. They are much more responsive & grippier than the BF's. I was considering Falken GRB FK452's & my guy at Auto Glitz said that the NITTO had a better contact patch & that they true tested the tires before the were distributed which meant they balance much better. 
This is my wet performance experience: I was getting on I-95 & it was wet in a drizzle. Went WOT at 60 mph & they broke loose (Yes traction control was off . . . don't ask) Jim dandy in the dry though!


----------

